# Happy Birthday Katie!!



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday Katie, 
I hope you have a wonderful day of puppy kisses and being pampered eace:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

arty:HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATIEarty:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Happy Happy Day!! - Dont work to hard!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Hope it's a special day!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Add my Happy Birthday Katie to all the rest!:whoo::grouphug:arty:arty:arty:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:drum::juggle: Happy Birthday Katie! :juggle::drum:

:kiss: Hope you had a great day full of fun and puppy kisses! :kiss:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday! Hope you have special friends and family to celebrate this special day.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks so much for all the birthday wishes!
I did have a great day---:whoo:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Well, I'm late to the party - Happy Birthday! Glad you had a good one!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday Katie!!!! arty: :cheer2:


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

wohoo! Snowy, Crystal and I wish you a very happy birthday  wish you many happy and cheerful years to come ahead!


----------

